# Colored tights--sizes up to 375 lbs. Thanks Troubs!



## Suze (Apr 4, 2008)

Troubadours gave me a really great link to a site that sells tights and other hosiery in plus sizes. I’ve always had problems finding colored tights. They recently added nylon/lycra tights and bigger sizes to their collection.
Plus! They have over 45 colors to choose from!

The sizes go up to 375 lbs, which I think is quite generous considered the added pounds if they are stretchy. (I’ve worn tights meant for people 70 lbs less than me without problems.)

Link: welovecolors.com


----------



## troubadours (Apr 4, 2008)

hehe i love that site. glad you liked it!!!


----------



## Pookie (Apr 4, 2008)

Ack!!! :wubu: my credit card curses you!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 4, 2008)

I love that site -- it's where I buy alot of my funky tights from too!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 5, 2008)

recently i've found that american apparel has nice leggings. they have lots of colors and i'm about a 20/22 these days and i can fit into them. they're a little pricier, but i'm in love with leggings these days.

ladies: thoughts on a black dress with yellow tights? is that too bee-like, or is it nice and springy?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 5, 2008)

troubadours said:


> recently i've found that american apparel has nice leggings. they have lots of colors and i'm about a 20/22 these days and i can fit into them. they're a little pricier, but i'm in love with leggings these days.
> 
> ladies: thoughts on a black dress with yellow tights? is that too bee-like, or is it nice and springy?



Bee-like. 

You have a badass sense of style, Jen. But that would seem a little bee-like. Your skin tone is so striking, have you ever thought of using some self tanner and going bare-legged but "darker bare-legged"? I also think you could pull off a cool pattern like fishnet.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 5, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Bee-like.
> 
> You have a badass sense of style, Jen. But that would seem a little bee-like. Your skin tone is so striking, have you ever thought of using some self tanner and going bare-legged but "darker bare-legged"? I also think you could pull off a cool pattern like fishnet.




i'm glad i got the aqua tights instead! 

i actually tan so easily in the summer...i get REALLY dark after being on the beach for a few hours. i've always been curious about fishnet, but i never know what to wear it with, etc. i'm all for bare legs in the summer, but it's still pretty chilly up in jersey so i'm not ready for it yet, lol.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 5, 2008)

Fishnet goes with a lot, depending on the size of the weave. You can go a little more conservative with a very small one, or more racy with something bigger. (ala Pussycat Dolls look.)

Dan, if she tries this....you're welcome in advance.


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm glad i got the aqua tights instead!
> *snap*



Hehe! *I *got the yellow tights! cuz its tr3ndy and stuff...:blush:

I'm thinking about wearing it with a simple white dress (or a denim skirt) and i may pull it off. i hope.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow I am in love with this site - thanks so much for linking it!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Hehe! *I *got the yellow tights! cuz its tr3ndy and stuff...:blush:
> 
> I'm thinking about wearing it with a simple white dress (or a denim skirt) and i may pull it off. i hope.



def try it!!! i love bold fashion and expect some piccies lady.


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

troubadours said:


> def try it!!! i love bold fashion and expect some piccies lady.



I'll do that! :batting: 

The shipping were a wee bit slow (to Europe) last time I ordered, though. So don't expect something tomorrow.


----------



## Suze (Apr 6, 2008)

So I just made 2 different sets with the yellow tights! I tried to find stuff that I already have in my closet.

Would be great to hear what some of you think... Just forget the bag.  

View attachment outfit.jpg


View attachment outfit_2.jpg


----------



## Suze (Apr 6, 2008)

when i look at it now, i see that the last set is kinda shitty. Its a difficult color...
hmm I think yellow compliments better with a bright color but i don't know which one is the best. 


wow, now I'm discussing this with myself. excuse mehh :blink:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 6, 2008)

troubadours said:


> recently i've found that american apparel has nice leggings. they have lots of colors and i'm about a 20/22 these days and i can fit into them. they're a little pricier, but i'm in love with leggings these days.
> 
> ladies: thoughts on a black dress with yellow tights? is that too bee-like, or is it nice and springy?



If the tights are a pale lemon yellow, and you wear them with plack patent leather Mary Janes, it would be totally adorable in my opinion. But then you tend to rock just about anything you wear, Jen. Be sure to post a pic.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 6, 2008)

so im thinking of getting some...hee hee yay!

but umm i need some help tight pro's!

what's the difference between nylon/lycra and the normal tights?

I mean the nylon/lycra are more expensive, and if i'm going to dress up like a twilek, i'll need multiple pairs, so the price makes a dif. Plus, i mean theyre uber cute with my mini skirt thingy, so please help! haha


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm gonna buy a pair and see if I can squeeze my ass into 'em.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought a pair, I hope I can squeeze my ass into them. $15 dollar experiment. LOL


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2008)

I got some, too. I hope to God they fit, the kelly green color makes me all hot-like.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 6, 2008)

I was able to fit into the textured tights from the avenue. They had a weight guideline of up to 375 lbs. I was 25 lbs larger than I am now at the time and was still able to fit into them, although the crotch was a bit too "short" on me. If you have relatively thin legs for your size, guidelines are just that. It should work, please post reviews if they work out for you peeps.


----------



## Suze (Apr 6, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> so im thinking of getting some...hee hee yay!
> 
> but umm i need some help tight pro's!
> 
> ...



I haven't tried the nylon ones yet (they are on their way hehe) so I cant really compare, but the $9.00 tights have a fabric that feels cheaper than ordinary tights and they need to be pulled up quite often. 
However, they look great and the colors are amazing irl. :wubu:


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 6, 2008)

the site looks great, now here comes my stupid question, are these tights footed or footless? Are they more like leggings?


----------



## Suze (Apr 6, 2008)

^ footed.


hehh... susieq a.k.a welovecolors spokesperson.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 6, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> so im thinking of getting some...hee hee yay!
> 
> but umm i need some help tight pro's!
> 
> ...



I'm not a textile expert, but I've given it some practical thought. I believe the main difference between the lycra/nylon blends and other tights materials like cotton, silk, and wool is the surface area of the forest fire you'd like to incite while moving at any rate above a brisk walk for an extended period of time in them. I would, however, recommend the lycra/nylon blends for their flexibility and shape-holding properties that will become quite useful running to safety.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 6, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I believe the main difference between the lycra/nylon blends and other tights materials like cotton, silk, and wool is the surface area of the forest fire you'd like to incite while moving at any rate above a brisk walk for an extended period of time in them.



I've burnt out several pairs in the thighs b/c I've had to high-tail it out of the rain or suddenly have to pee in middle of the mall. I wonder if they make fire retardent tights.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2008)

Wait, what? Fire? >_>


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I'm gonna buy a pair and see if I can squeeze my ass into 'em.




Let me know, because if you can't I don't have a shot in hell... and I'm not willing to lay out the cash for the experiment.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Let me know, because if you can't I don't have a shot in hell... and I'm not willing to lay out the cash for the experiment.



I ended up buying a pair of the 9 buck and 15 buck ones.


Weeee shall seeeee.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 6, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I ended up buying a pair of the 9 buck and 15 buck ones.
> 
> 
> Weeee shall seeeee.




Samantha NY loves tights and I recall her saying in chat months ago that she snips off the top part (the cuff) and hems them herself... they fit wonderfully after that. Mine dig in, but I don't wear them all that long enough to put the extra effort in for that atm.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 6, 2008)

susieQ said:


> So I just made 2 different sets with the yellow tights! I tried to find stuff that I already have in my closet.
> 
> Would be great to hear what some of you think... Just forget the bag.




okay um. i like them both, ESP the first one. when i saw the betseybag i was like o.o um. but then i saw the lil msg  lol. i like the looks!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure where to post this so will post here and hope it fits. I am having trouble with my knee-hi's staying up. They want to roll down to the floor. Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions on how to keep them up? I was thinking I could crochet a strip a material to tie around my leg for each leg but I am afraid of it cutting my circulation off or being too tight. Which would be bad with my diabetes...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I ended up buying a pair of the 9 buck and 15 buck ones.
> 
> 
> Weeee shall seeeee.



*Subscribe*


----------



## Suze (Apr 7, 2008)

troubadours said:


> okay um. i like them both, ESP the first one. when i saw the betseybag i was like o.o um. but then i saw the lil msg  lol. i like the looks!!



haha! thanks


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ladies: thoughts on a black dress with yellow tights? is that too bee-like, or is it nice and springy?



i think it would be adorable.

i used to have a black dress that i would wear with yellow leggings and i got a ton of compliments on the combo!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i think it would be adorable.
> 
> i used to have a black dress that i would wear with yellow leggings and i got a ton of compliments on the combo!



thanks! i'm considering it, cuz i've seen a few girls pulling it off and i want to try it, but sometimes i feel like so weird wearing the same stuff i've seen other girls (even ones my size or bigger!) wearing! sometimes i just lack the fierce.


----------



## volatile (Apr 9, 2008)

Those tights are so cute. I'm afraid I would look like a 'tard in them. I don't wear skirts or dresses so I have no idea what I would wear them with but I'm tempted to try a pair out.


----------



## Suze (Apr 9, 2008)

volatile said:


> Those tights are so cute. I'm afraid I would look like a 'tard in them. I don't wear skirts or dresses so I have no idea what I would wear them with but I'm tempted to try a pair out.



i didn't wear dresses (and rarely skirts) until i was 20-21. (i'm 22 now) 
it takes time to get used to it, but its feminine and much more comfortable than a pair of jeans. i'm addicted! 

try it! you could also wear tights with cropped pants, shorts etc.  

btw
i totally forgot that i bought the neon yellow instead of yellow. this could be interesting!


----------



## volatile (Apr 9, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i didn't wear dresses (and rarely skirts) until i was 20-21. (i'm 22 now)
> it takes time to get used to it, but its feminine and much more comfortable than a pair of jeans. i'm addicted!
> 
> try it! you could also wear tights with cropped pants, shorts etc.
> ...




I think I could manage to wear a skirt but it's hard to find something cute in my size. It would have to be shorter, like knee length or something. I saw a cute one from Avenue that was khaki chino but it only went to size 26. I wear a 32 in the Avenue Lite's so I would need at least that in a skirt I guess.

If anyone knows of anything like that or denim let me know. Now I just need to choose a few colors. So many to choose from! Ack.


----------



## Suze (Apr 9, 2008)

UK shop Evans have a basic mid-length skirt that goes with everything. They go up to a size 32 and they ship to the states. I also like this swirled one from LB... i think it would look awesome with some sky blue tights. I'm a bit crazy when it comes to clothing combos, though.  

View attachment 23D09BBLK_switch1_normal.jpg


View attachment 1543958.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Apr 10, 2008)

I did not get my tights yet, but I have a story.

Initially, I ordered the 4x tights, which I noticed only go to 310 pounds. I then found the EE ones that go to 375, so I bought those, resulting in two transactions. Just now, I got a call from We Love Colors, asking me if I was sure I wanted it that way. I said no, and I asked them about canceling the 4x tights. They were so nice and I just can't believe they called me to check! I hope these tights fit, I will always order from them if they do-- I love good service.

Also, for those of you who like tube socks-- www.skatersocks.com sells all sorts of styles. I ordered some and just got them today. They are stretched to the max on me, but they DO FIT. I have 20" or 21" calves. They cut in a tiny bit on the inner, small softer area on my leg, but otherwise they don't. My calves are like 99% muscle, though. Anyway, it was 14 bucks for 3 pairs of 22" socks-- white with green stripes. I am elated. I LOVE tube socks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I did not get my tights yet, but I have a story.
> 
> Initially, I ordered the 4x tights, which I noticed only go to 310 pounds. I then found the EE ones that go to 375, so I bought those, resulting in two transactions. Just now, I got a call from We Love Colors, asking me if I was sure I wanted it that way. I said no, and I asked them about canceling the 4x tights. They were so nice and I just can't believe they called me to check! I hope these tights fit, I will always order from them if they do-- I love good service.
> 
> Also, for those of you who like tube socks-- www.skatersocks.com sells all sorts of styles. I ordered some and just got them today. They are stretched to the max on me, but they DO FIT. I have 20" or 21" calves. They cut in a tiny bit on the inner, small softer area on my leg, but otherwise they don't. My calves are like 99% muscle, though. Anyway, it was 14 bucks for 3 pairs of 22" socks-- white with green stripes. I am elated. I LOVE tube socks.



How far up do the 22" socks come up on you? To the knee, just under the knee?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 10, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> How far up do the 22" socks come up on you? To the knee, just under the knee?



Maybe 2" below the bottom of my knee cap. My legs aren't shaved, but maybe I will shave them and take a photo of them on for you to see.



After I finish my thesis.


----------



## volatile (Apr 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> UK shop Evans have a basic mid-length skirt that goes with everything. They go up to a size 32 and they ship to the states. I also like this swirled one from LB... i think it would look awesome with some sky blue tights. I'm a bit crazy when it comes to clothing combos, though.



I ended up ordering a few skirts from Avenue. Hopefully they fit, if not I can save them and get in them shortly. First one was the denim and the second one was in black. I also ordered the tights in black, brown, magenta & scout green. I don't know what I'm gonna wear the brown ones with but I love brown so I had to get them. lol 

View attachment 1535334A_672.jpg


View attachment 1380561A_110.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Maybe 2" below the bottom of my knee cap. My legs aren't shaved, but maybe I will shave them and take a photo of them on for you to see.
> 
> 
> 
> After I finish my thesis.



Hmm. The 25" doesn't come in solid black. Comes in everything but solid black. lol These socks are cool Tooz.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2008)

That's really good news, Tooz... yay for good customer service. 

I love Tube Socks, but they're not going to make it on these calves. 

I've thought often of buying the super long ones - hoping they're bigger at the top, and then getting them on, cutting them at my toes and stitching them up. 

So... yeah... more frankensteining for me!


----------



## Suze (Apr 10, 2008)

volatile said:


> I ended up ordering a few skirts from Avenue. Hopefully they fit, if not I can save them and get in them shortly. First one was the denim and the second one was in black. I also ordered the tights in black, brown, magenta & scout green. I don't know what I'm gonna wear the brown ones with but I love brown so I had to get them. lol



i envy you the scout green ones, i wanted them too! i'll probably buy more colors if i like the ones i've ordered. 

post pics when you get them!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 10, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> That's really good news, Tooz... yay for good customer service.
> 
> I love Tube Socks, but they're not going to make it on these calves.
> 
> ...



How big around are your calves? *Does not know*

Dunno if it helps, but they could probably stretch a tiny bit more.

RE: solid black, well, I hunted the world over for STRIPED tube socks, so these are so my babies. Haha.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 11, 2008)

Tooz said:


> How big around are your calves? *Does not know*
> 
> Dunno if it helps, but they could probably stretch a tiny bit more.
> 
> RE: solid black, well, I hunted the world over for STRIPED tube socks, so these are so my babies. Haha.



Her calves are nearly twice the size of ours Tooz. 

Saaay... this gives me an idea. ****looks for size 3 knitting needles***

AM, what's your favorite color?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Her calves are nearly twice the size of ours Tooz.
> 
> Saaay... this gives me an idea. ****looks for size 3 knitting needles***
> 
> AM, what's your favorite color?



Oh, that's my bad. I know skatersocks makes their own socks-- I was thinking of mailing them and asking about custom pairs.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 11, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh, that's my bad. I know skatersocks makes their own socks-- I was thinking of mailing them and asking about custom pairs.



You might want to suggest to them that we could place a group order for a bunch of socks for all us fat girls with fat calves. That might be more of an incentive for them to make some larger around for us. 

One person handles the group order, taking orders from people here (socks + shipping). Everyone pays that person thru pay pal, then the person places the order thru the sock place. When the sock arrive to the coordinator, she ships them out to the group. 

We do this all the time on my hair board with hair clips and other hair accessories to get discounted prices. I've run group orders before, so if you want me to do it, I would be happy to. Just check with the sock place and see if they can do custom orders. 

Let me know...

Sandie


----------



## volatile (Apr 11, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i envy you the scout green ones, i wanted them too! i'll probably buy more colors if i like the ones i've ordered.
> 
> post pics when you get them!




Yea I wanted a turquoise color & that was the closest I could find without getting something too light.

I'll definitely take pictures once I get everything.


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 11, 2008)

American Apparel makes these thigh-high tube socks that I want so bad...they fit like thigh-high pantyhose, but they're knit and have the stripes up top. I bet if you ordered a smaller size, and cut the top off and sewed it shut at the bottom, you'd have a cute little pair of tube socks 



I'm all over this tights link. I love wearing tights but i'm so tired of black and brown and fishnet.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 11, 2008)

About the tube socks....
they saound adorable, and i'd love to get some...

but what would i wear them with if they came up to my knees? or even te thigh high ones. All ive ever worn were peds so this is a new concept for me. 

Would you guys mind showing me some examples of ensembles? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 11, 2008)

Discussion of the new tights can be found below
http://community.livejournal.com/fatshionista/2702751.html


----------



## Ivy (Apr 16, 2008)

i ordered a set of the tube socks and i couldnt get them over my calves to save my life! i was heart broken


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> About the tube socks....
> they saound adorable, and i'd love to get some...
> 
> but what would i wear them with if they came up to my knees? or even te thigh high ones. All ive ever worn were peds so this is a new concept for me.
> ...



A friend of mine wears balck tube socks and a pair of black shoes. When she wears them they look like she's got on go-go boots and this has been my burning desire ever since. I have some black midlength boots that the socks would add dimension to but I can't find them anywhere that will fit my calves. On the site they have a photos section where you can see examples of how to wear them according to taste. These are two ways that come closest to how I would wear mine but not nearly as busy looking. I've made the Fashion "Don't" section of Glamour magazine twice though so if you're horrified you're not alone:


----------



## Suze (Apr 17, 2008)

I must say I like these tights a lot better then the cheaper ones. They’re roomier, much softer and will definitely last longer. I kinda regret I bought the neon ones...Didn’t think they would turn out THAT neon! But I bought 2 awesome pairs of black and purple as well. 
The tights are a size C/D. Depends a bit on the brand, but I’m basically in the 18/20 range.

I decided to test them out with some outfits and capture them (& my new sunglasses!) with my pathetic 3.2 pixel cam. As always, I don’t really know wtf I’m doing…

I'm not used to taking pictures of myself. So excuse the awkward posing. And the "cabin" walls! It drives me nuts having so much wood around me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I ended up buying a pair of the 9 buck and 15 buck ones.
> 
> 
> Weeee shall seeeee.



*looks at watch* So Tooz, did you get those tights yet? I see they fit susieQ and look cute on her. I don't have high hopes for them to fit us though.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry for the delay-- boyfriend was here for a few days.

Anyway, I got the tights on Monday. I ordered Kelly Green, but they were farrrrr more neon than that. That being said, they fit. They would probably fit someone a little bigger than me as well, though the crotch kept sliding down. I had to go to the bathroom a few times to hike them up. I'm not an expert on tights, though, so next time I wear them I'll try hiking them up MORE when I first put them on.

Overall, they are nice quality and I will be ordering more.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 17, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I must say I like these tights a lot better then the cheaper ones. Theyre roomier, much softer and will definitely last longer. I kinda regret I bought the neon ones...Didnt think they would turn out THAT neon! But I bought 2 awesome pairs of black and purple as well.
> The tights are a size C/D. Depends a bit on the brand, but Im basically in the 18/20 range.
> 
> I decided to test them out with some outfits and capture them (& my new sunglasses!) with my pathetic 3.2 pixel cam. As always, I dont really know wtf Im doing
> ...




jeeeesus you are so cute. plz be bffs with me, thx


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I must say I like these tights a lot better then the cheaper ones. Theyre roomier, much softer and will definitely last longer. I kinda regret I bought the neon ones...Didnt think they would turn out THAT neon! But I bought 2 awesome pairs of black and purple as well.
> The tights are a size C/D. Depends a bit on the brand, but Im basically in the 18/20 range.
> 
> I decided to test them out with some outfits and capture them (& my new sunglasses!) with my pathetic 3.2 pixel cam. As always, I dont really know wtf Im doing
> ...



Very, very cute ensembles, Susie!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 18, 2008)

I wonder if the welovecolors stuff could possibly fit me. I looked at their sizing chart - I'm only 5'1" with a lot of belly (see profile pic) and 62" hips. By the time I got a pair big enough to fit my hip-belly-booty megaplex, wouldn't the legs be insanely too long for someone of my short stature? 

Thoughts? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Suze (Apr 18, 2008)

troubadours said:


> jeeeesus you are so cute. plz be bffs with me, thx


 Sure! Wanna move to Europe? My grandma collect owls and everything! (Color me flattered:blush


ashmamma84 said:


> Very, very cute ensembles, Susie!


Thanks O' sweet Ash! :happy:


Jaded said:


> I wonder if the welovecolors stuff could possibly fit me. I looked at their sizing chart - I'm only 5'1" with a lot of belly (see profile pic) and 62" hips. By the time I got a pair big enough to fit my hip-belly-booty megaplex, wouldn't the legs be insanely too long for someone of my short stature?
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone? Bueller?


Well, I'm not your size & 5'7 so i don't know if this is going to be helpful or not, but I'm able to pull the tights all the way up to my boobz if i want, so i think they will be pretty generous in the belly department. 

Btw Tights pix, anyone? :batting:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm such a sucker for a nice solid color tight...there's somethin really tidy as well as cute/fun about that look. Maybe it makes me feel like a lil kid on Easter or something, I dunno, all strapped into my shoes and swinging a fun new purse... Maybe I'll try the EEs. Long shot, but...hmmm. I DO LOVE COLOR!!


----------



## volatile (Apr 21, 2008)

I got my tights today & I tried a pair on and the crotch area hung down low. I felt like if i tried pulling them up any higher I was going to rip them so I didn't try. However when I got them off I noticed I did make a little hole on the outside thigh from pulling. I'm 5'5 & 385 lbs. & they don't really work for me. I'm going to keep them because I plan on getting in them soon. 

I suppose it all depends on how your built. I'm bigger in the thigh/hip area. I'm going to try them again though since I already ruined the black pair  lol

Edit: Just tried them again with a little more patience. I got them up and they didn't ride down. Fit pretty good actually, however I little tight in the thighs but I can still wear them comfortably. I guess they just needed stretched out a little. The thigh are is the only part that is tight, so if that isn't your biggest area I would say they should work for a lot of people. I tummy area stretches a lot, I could pretty much pull it up to my boobs lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2008)

volatile said:


> I got my tights today & I tried a pair on and the crotch area hung down low. I felt like if i tried pulling them up any higher I was going to rip them so I didn't try. However when I got them off I noticed I did make a little hole on the outside thigh from pulling. I'm 5'5 & 385 lbs. & they don't really work for me. I'm going to keep them because I plan on getting in them soon.
> 
> I suppose it all depends on how your built. I'm bigger in the thigh/hip area. I'm going to try them again though since I already ruined the black pair  lol
> 
> Edit: Just tried them again with a little more patience. I got them up and they didn't ride down. Fit pretty good actually, however I little tight in the thighs but I can still wear them comfortably. I guess they just needed stretched out a little. The thigh are is the only part that is tight, so if that isn't your biggest area I would say they should work for a lot of people. I tummy area stretches a lot, I could pretty much pull it up to my boobs lol



What size did you get?


----------



## volatile (Apr 22, 2008)

I got the EE.
I haven't wore hose in over 10 years so I was nervous about tearing them or something. Once I tried them a second time and stretched them out they fit me good.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 23, 2008)

which material of tights is darker or whatnot?
I mean when you wear the tights, does one show your skin more than another?

hrmm i dont know how else to describe it...
but you know when you wear tights, how some times more skin shows through and the color of the tights is compromised? Which material is better to prevent that?


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 23, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> which material of tights is darker or whatnot?
> I mean when you wear the tights, does one show your skin more than another?
> 
> hrmm i dont know how else to describe it...
> but you know when you wear tights, how some times more skin shows through and the color of the tights is compromised? Which material is better to prevent that?



Am I correct in thinking that the higher the denier, the thicker/more opaque the tights?


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 23, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the higher the denier, the thicker/more opaque the tights?



yeah...i want to know which ones would be thicker...the ones listed as nylon/lycra or the "normal" ones...


----------



## Tooz (Apr 23, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> which material of tights is darker or whatnot?
> I mean when you wear the tights, does one show your skin more than another?
> 
> hrmm i dont know how else to describe it...
> but you know when you wear tights, how some times more skin shows through and the color of the tights is compromised? Which material is better to prevent that?



Opacity.

I think the more expensive ones are better at being more opaque.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 23, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Opacity.
> 
> I think the more expensive ones are better at being more opaque.



thanks! i need em for a costume!


----------



## goofy girl (May 25, 2008)

I can't wait to go to work on Tuesday so I can wear my new outfit! I got green/blue ones, too, and a seafoam color dress to go with them..but I was too tired to try everything on at once. I used my cat as a prop (she's kinda camera shy)


----------



## BeaBea (May 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the higher the denier, the thicker/more opaque the tights?



The 'denier' is a measurement of the thickness of the thread that the tights etc are knitted from. A higher number means thicker thread so in theory they should be more dense (and also more robust to handle pulling and tugging etc) but the knitting technique also has an effect and theres no official measurement for that.

As ever we're left with good old trial and error and personal recommendation... <sigh>

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2008)

Put your tights/stockings in the freezer overnight before you wear them. For some weird reason it makes them MUCH stronger, and much less likely to ladder.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2008)

There are mad cute, I'll definitely be getting a few pairs!


----------



## Cat (Jun 4, 2008)

Goofygirl! Those are fab! I love the way they grab the eye with a black outfit. Lovely!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 4, 2008)

Cat said:


> Goofygirl! Those are fab! I love the way they grab the eye with a black outfit. Lovely!!



Be prepared to get stared at and laughed at!! laughed and pointed at...pointed and laughed at LOUDLY!! LOL ..but I dont care..I like them


----------



## Suze (Jun 4, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Be prepared to get stared at and laughed at!! laughed and pointed at...pointed and laughed at LOUDLY!! LOL ..but I dont care..I like them



they're not my style, but i think they look cute on you. 
lots of colors= rad!


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Be prepared to get stared at and laughed at!! laughed and pointed at...pointed and laughed at LOUDLY!! LOL ..but I dont care..I like them




I'm sure no one would wear them to blend into the woodwork! 
I like 'em too. I would have stared, but only in an admiring way.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2009)

*bump*

skatersocks sells their socks in singles on ebay. You pay about a buck or so more but if you only want one pair it might work for you.

http://myworld.ebay.com/www_skatersocks_com/



Tooz said:


> I did not get my tights yet, but I have a story.
> 
> Initially, I ordered the 4x tights, which I noticed only go to 310 pounds. I then found the EE ones that go to 375, so I bought those, resulting in two transactions. Just now, I got a call from We Love Colors, asking me if I was sure I wanted it that way. I said no, and I asked them about canceling the 4x tights. They were so nice and I just can't believe they called me to check! I hope these tights fit, I will always order from them if they do-- I love good service.
> 
> Also, for those of you who like tube socks-- www.skatersocks.com sells all sorts of styles. I ordered some and just got them today. They are stretched to the max on me, but they DO FIT. I have 20" or 21" calves. They cut in a tiny bit on the inner, small softer area on my leg, but otherwise they don't. My calves are like 99% muscle, though. Anyway, it was 14 bucks for 3 pairs of 22" socks-- white with green stripes. I am elated. I LOVE tube socks.


----------



## katorade (Feb 20, 2009)

troubadours said:


> i'm glad i got the aqua tights instead!
> 
> i actually tan so easily in the summer...i get REALLY dark after being on the beach for a few hours. i've always been curious about fishnet, but i never know what to wear it with, etc. i'm all for bare legs in the summer, but it's still pretty chilly up in jersey so i'm not ready for it yet, lol.



I know this is a terribly late reply, but have you ever tried wearing fishnet OVER a pair of opaque tights? You can either do colored fishnets over black tights or black fishnets over a brighter hue, or go wacky and do color on color.

I do it in the winter because a) it's warmer, and b) my legs always have some awful bruise or something on them and are sickly pale. So attractive!


----------



## Filly (Feb 21, 2009)

I have never owned a pair of coloured tights  Looks like a fab website! The colours are great. So much selection. 

I think I will have to spend a day sometime in the coming weeks just looking at online clothing sites. It just sucks that most plus size clothing stores are US based, and the exchange rate at the moment isnt very good so I cant afford to get the things I really like!! I will enter the lottery this week though so fingers crossed!


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 21, 2009)

katorade said:


> I know this is a terribly late reply, but have you ever tried wearing fishnet OVER a pair of opaque tights? You can either do colored fishnets over black tights or black fishnets over a brighter hue, or go wacky and do color on color.



Sort of vaguely along the same lines...
If you find that Fishnets hurt your feet then try wearing them over a flesh coloured pair of ordinary tights. Apparently this is how the Vegas showgirls manage to dance in high heels wearing fishnets without shredding their feet.

/hijack 

Tracey xx


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> skatersocks sells their socks in singles on ebay. You pay about a buck or so more but if you only want one pair it might work for you.
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/www_skatersocks_com/



Ok, I know that no one gives a crap about these socks but I'm giving my review anyway. Okay so I got them and I had a little difficulty getting them on. My calves are big, but for a SSBBW they are on the small side so sometimes I can get away with things. The top part of the sock has less stretch than the rest of the sock and the seam at the top has almost none so though I could maneuver them over my calves the tightness concerned me. A few days went by with me thinking the socks were a bust but desperation made me try them again. This time when I stuck my foot in the opening I accidentally gave the sock a strong tug which snapped some of the threads at the top of the sock. I noticed no immediate damage so I did it again to allow for a bit more give. After that the sock came up easy with no problem. I repeated the process on the other leg. I feel like they fit just right now without any binding or cutting which for me would be extremely dangerous. They look and feel great. For the record my calves measure about 21 inches around. I feel the socks could accomodate about an inch or so more if you're not adverse to snapping some of the threading at the the top.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok, I know that no one gives a crap about these socks but I'm giving my review anyway. Okay so I got them and I had a little difficulty getting them on. My calves are big, but for a SSBBW they are on the small side so sometimes I can get away with things. The top part of the sock has less stretch than the rest of the sock and the seam at the top has almost none so though I could maneuver them over my calves the tightness concerned me. A few days went by with me thinking the socks were a bust but desperation made me try them again. This time when I stuck my foot in the opening I accidentally gave the sock a strong tug which snapped some of the threads at the top of the sock. I noticed no immediate damage so I did it again to allow for a bit more give. After that the sock came up easy with no problem. I repeated the process on the other leg. I feel like they fit just right now without any binding or cutting which for me would be extremely dangerous. They look and feel great. For the record my calves measure about 21 inches around. I feel the socks could accomodate about an inch or so more if you're not adverse to snapping some of the threading at the the top.




Do you have a problem with them sliding down? I do.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 23, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Do you have a problem with them sliding down? I do.



So far no. We'll see after I wash them a few times. I'm surprised because I *always* have problems with socks sliding down but these stay up. Which ones did you get? Mine are the 25 inch socks. Maybe you need a longer sock?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> So far no. We'll see after I wash them a few times. I'm surprised because I *always* have problems with socks sliding down but these stay up. Which ones did you get? Mine are the 25 inch socks. Maybe you need a longer sock?



I think I have the 21", it's been so long since I bought them that I can't remember.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 23, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I think I have the 21", it's been so long since I bought them that I can't remember.



I went back and read in your initial post that you bought the 22" and we have the same calf circumference. You should probably get a 25" next time. Knee boots usually fall too short on me so I automatically bought a longer size because my legs are an inch or so longer than average. They're staying up while knee hi's usually roll down on me.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I went back and read in your initial post that you bought the 22" and we have the same calf circumference. You should probably get a 25" next time. Knee boots usually fall too short on me so I automatically bought a longer size because my legs are an inch or so longer than average. They're staying up while knee hi's usually roll down on me.




Thanks! If I get more, I'll order the taller socks.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 23, 2009)

I ordered a pair of the footless tights. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Suze (Feb 23, 2009)

i remember this thread. 

most annoying thread title ever?


----------



## mel (Sep 22, 2009)

I NEED some green and white stripe tights/leggings..and all they have all sold colors  (for my size) wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sugar (Oct 4, 2009)

So I've been eying these tights for ages and today I am going to order but I'm wondering if anyone can help me here?

What is the difference between the regular tights and the nylon/lycra tights?

Is one more like colored hose and the other more like a legging?

Thanks!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 6, 2009)

the regular tights are really flimsy and baggy. they have no 'spring' so they just stretch and stay stretched. i'd only advise getting them for a halloween costume or some other one-time-only application. the nylon/lycra tights are definitely tights (/stockings), not leggings. in my experience they are not opaque, particularly over a wider part of your anatomy. they are just decent quality, brightly colored, stretchy tights. and those you can wear indefinitely, until you get a big run.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 6, 2009)

elle camino said:


> the regular tights are really flimsy and baggy. they have no 'spring' so they just stretch and stay stretched. i'd only advise getting them for a halloween costume or some other one-time-only application. the nylon/lycra tights are definitely tights (/stockings), not leggings. in my experience they are not opaque, particularly over a wider part of your anatomy. they are just decent quality, brightly colored, stretchy tights. and those you can wear indefinitely, until you get a big run.



Thank you so much! :wubu:


----------



## balletguy (Oct 11, 2009)

great site u guys need 2 put up a few pics of u in the tights!!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 11, 2009)

balletguy said:


> great site u guys need 2 put up a few pics of u in the tights!!



Errr, Dude, requests like that go over much better on the Paysite board. The Fashion Board really isn't all about us wearing stuff for your gratification...


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 12, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Errr, Dude, requests like that go over much better on the Paysite board. The Fashion Board really isn't all about us wearing stuff for your gratification...



Aww, I love you! That sounds like something I would say!!

Thanks for the tights link posted last year. I've just moved back to a cold climate from the beach and I'm sort of used to wearing skirts year round. I figure some cute colored tights (gotta stay semi-professional) will be better than hose any day of the week!!! 

You won't catch me in hose again until I'm 104. Mark my words...


----------



## Tania (Nov 14, 2009)

I recently bought two pairs of the lycra-blend tights and a pair of the plus fishnets. A+! They SAY the fishnets accommodate up to 48" hips, but mine are 52" - and no trouble at all.


----------

